# SS 02.03.19 - Hanson #3



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Howard Hanson **(1896 - 1981)*

Symphony No. 3, Op. 33
__1. Andante lamentando
2. Andante tranquilio
__3. Tempo scherzando_
_4. Largamente e pesante__
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!_


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is here and another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week is American composer Howard Hanson's Third Symphony. I haven't heard this one in quite some time so I'm looking forward to hearing it again.

I'll be listening to:
View attachment 113804

Howard Hanson/Eastman-Rochester Orchestra

And here's a YouTube link for those without a recording:


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

WHOA! My favorite symphony. I'll be listening to this one by Schwarz and the Seattle Symphony:










I also have this conducted by Hanson on Mercury Living Presence, but I prefer the Delos disc. Schwarz's conducting is right in line with Hanson's, but the sonic quality of the Delos disc just blows away the Mercury Living Presence recording.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Joe B, thanks for the advice. I have both recordings also and will listen to the Schwarz, which is 15-20 years newer it appears. There's only a tiny picture of my edition:


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be listening to the Schwarz recording as well.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I am gong with the maestro himself .


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I never listened to this before. Just listened once (Schwarz). I'll listen again (Hanson this time) and report back.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Joe B said:


> WHOA! My favorite symphony. I'll be listening to this one by Schwarz and the Seattle Symphony:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Delos here also


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

The Schwarz version for me with a different coupling from Naxos


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

This one.


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

I'll also be taking Schwarz on Naxos today. I'm familiar with his Second, but this one is new to me. Looking forward to it!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

The Schwarz recording for me also. I haven't listened to much Hanson recently, but I do enjoy his music. I find him very consistent and always worth a listen.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Symphony #3 is Hanson's best, IMO...a very strong work....I haven't heard Schwarz' Hanson 3, but I do have his "Merry Mount" Suite which is very good, and comparable with Hanson's own recording.....
Hanson's E-RochOrch recording of his 3rd symphony is very good, very powerful....


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Finally got my second listen to this.

A nice symphony, written to celebrate the contributions of Swedish pioneers to America’s development. The first movement has some Sibelian touches, maybe appropriate since Sibelius came from a Swedish-speaking family. The second movement, Andante tranquillo, is certainly not tranquil throughout. The third, effectively a scherzo, is rhythmic and energetic. The last movement is somewhat complex but brings the symphony to a positive, if hard-won, conclusion.

This is quality first-drawer stuff. Where’s our appreciation for Howard Hanson? I checked and in the 2016-17 season, not a single work of his was programmed by the 40+ major US orchestras.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

KenOC said:


> Finally got my second listen to this.
> 
> A nice symphony, written to celebrate the contributions of Swedish pioneers to America's development. The first movement has some Sibelian touches, maybe appropriate since Sibelius came from a Swedish-speaking family. The second movement, Andante tranquillo, is certainly not tranquil throughout. The third, effectively a scherzo, is rhythmic and energetic. The last movement is somewhat complex but brings the symphony to a positive, if hard-won, conclusion.
> 
> This is quality first-drawer stuff. Where's our appreciation for Howard Hanson? I checked and in the 2016-17 season, not a single work of his was programmed by the 40+ major US orchestras.


yes. Hanson is a fine composer, and Sym #3 
is, imo. his finest effort in that genre....i often include Hanson in with other "Scandinavian" composers, Sibelius, Nielsen, etc...Hanson gets that brassy, craggy style, along with memorable melodies, bold orchestration.


----------

